# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Διπλό ζήτημα: Στήριξη και Φοβία

## Curie

Ξεκίνησα αυτό το θέμα παρόλο που δεν αφορά πρόσφατα γεγονότα απλά τώρα αισθάνομαι πως τα νιώθω "βαρύτερα" μέσα μου...

Η όλη ιστορία ξεκίνησε στις αρχές του παρόντος μήνα, όταν μια ψυχή(η σχέση μιας πολύ καλής μου φίλης)
μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο με βαριά συμπτώματα πνευμονίας και δύσπνοιας..
Δυστυχώς ο άνθρωπος της ενώ έδειχνε σημάδια βελτίωσης κατέληξε 7 μέρες μετά την εισαγωγή στο νοσοκομείο..
Όλα αυτά διαδραματίστηκαν όταν το ζευγάρι έκλεινε 1 χρόνο σχέσης, ένιωθαν ότι είχαν βρει το άλλο τους μισό σε αυτή τη σχέση.
Η κοπέλα αυτή λοιπόν, η φίλη μου, καταλήγει να μείνει εντελώς απρόοπτα και ξαφνικά μόνη της..

Εγώ ζώντας από κοντά όλα αυτά, της έχω σταθεί νομίζω στο μέγιστο των δυνατοτήτων μου..μιλάμε πολλές φορές τη μέρα και
μου έχει δηλώσει ότι την έχω στηρίξει όσο κανένας σε όλο αυτό, και έχει στηριχτεί περισσότερο πάνω μου σε πολλά. Φυσικά και
δεν μπορεί να συνέλθει ακόμη από το σοκ, παίρνει κάποια ηρεμιστικά.
Να μην τα πολυλογώ παιρνόντας όλος αυτός ο καιρός, εγώ αισθάνομαι πως δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω και να πω..δεδομένου ότι
μέχρι τώρα άλλαζα το δικό μου πρόγραμμα και τρέχοντας ήμουν δίπλα της και το ήθελα, δεν μετανιώνω ούτε ζητάω ρέστα..
απλά δεν ξέρω πως να το συνεχίσω..
Το έχει πάρει πάρα πολύ βαριά και δύσκολα θα κάτσει να μιλήσει και να ασχοληθεί με οτιδήποτε άλλο..ούτε στη δουλειά καλά καλά δεν πάει..

Έχετε μήπως κάτι να με συμβουλέψετε πως να σταθώ σε αυτό τον άνθρωπο πριν αρχίσω να αισθάνομαι ότι τελειώνουν οι αντοχές μου;
Και υπάρχουν φορές που σκέφτομαι αν με ζορίζει τόσο αυτό τι θα κάνω σε κάτι πιο έντονο;

Το δεύτερο μου ζήτημα όπως αναφέρει και ο τίτλος, είναι ότι βιώνοντας από κοντά όλο αυτό και κυρίως το ξαφνικό 
της κατάστασης,(το σοκ που ομολογώ ότι και εγώ βίωσα--δεν έχω βιώσει μέχρι τώρα στη ζωή μου αναπάντεχη κατάληξη
κοντινού μου ανθρώπου) ξεκίνησαν να εμφανίζονται "συμπτώματα" όπως : εφιάλτες, αϋπνιες άσχημες και καταθλιπτικές
σκέψεις μέσα στην ημέρα, να νομίζω ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι που αγαπάω από στιγμή σε στιγμή θα πάθουν κάτι κακό
και άλλα παρόμοια.. Φοβάμαι και για τον δικό μου θάνατο.. Έχω ταραχτεί αρκετά μπορώ να πω.. Έχουν τύχει και κάποια
θέματα υγείας, κάπως σοβαρής φύσης στον συγγενικό και οικογενειακό μου κύκλο και φουντώνουν αυτά τα σενάρια 
στο μυαλό μου..
Αυτό ελπίζω να είναι περαστικό, απλά το ελπίζω γιατί οι σκέψεις είναι πολύ δυσβάσταχτες...
Έχει γίνει πάντως η μεγαλύτερη μου φοβία αυτό τον καιρό..Υπήρχε και παλαιότερα αλλά πιο φευγαλέα και σπάνια..Τώρα μένει!

Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα..και τα γράψα μπερδεμένα αυτό ίσως αντικατοπτρίζει και το πως είμαι..
Ξέρω πως υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα θέματα σε αυτή την 
ενότητα αλλά σας ευχαριστώ και μόνο που με "ακούσατε"...

Υγεία, ευημερία και γαλήνη ψυχής και πνεύματος εύχομαι σε όλους σας!!!

----------


## λιλιουμ

Curie εγω δεν καταλαβα τπτ.. κατι με το συντακτικο εχει να κανει, δεν καταλαβα ποιος πηγε το νοσκομειο, αν ειναι ακομα εκει, τι συμβαινει.
Το ερωτημα περιληπτικα ποιο ειναι? Πως να ηρεμησεις μια κοπελα που η σχεση της εχει προβλημα υγειας? Ειναι ακομα στο νοσοκομειο ο συντροφος? Ειναι πολυ σοβαρο? Μπερδευτηκα!

----------


## edim

ο συζυγος καλης της φιλης πεθανε μετα απο 7 μερες παραμονη του στο νοσοκομειο και ο φοβος της κοπελας ειναι οτι εχει αρχισει να κουραζεται να στηριζει... σωστα καταλαβα??
κοιτα, η φιλη σου οντως ειναι σε πολυ δυσκολη κατασταση αλλα αυτος ο πονος ειναι βουβος και τον βιωνει πραγματικα μονη της οσο και να της στεκεσαι εσυ. συνειδητοποιει πως την εχεις στηριξει γιατι προφανως δεν ειναι αγνωμων αλλα τον "γολγοθα" τον περναει μονη της! θα σου ελεγα να συνεχισεις να εισαι διπλα της οπως ησουν μεχρι τωρα αρκει αυτο να μην επηρεαζει την δικη σου ζωη και ψυχολογια.. ειναι κακο να μας φθειρουν καταστασεις που δεν αλλαζουν... και η συγκεκριμενη κατασταση (θανατος) δυστυχως δεν αλλαζει... η φιλη σου δειχνει να εχει απαγκιστρωθει απο σενα διοτι λογικα νιωθει πως δεν εχει αλλο ουσιαστικο στηριγμα... αλλα και να αποστασιοποιηθεις λιγο δεν πιστευω πως θα σε κατηγορησει... οσο εγωιστικο και αν ακουγεται, πανω απο ολα πρεπει να ειναι ο εαυτος μας γιατι σε αυτον τον κοσμο ουσιαστικα μονος σου ερχεσαι και μονος σου φευγεις...αρα αυτο το συντομο ταξιδακι καντο με νοημα και με ευχαριστηση...πρεπει να προσφερουμε στους γυρω μας αλλα ως το σημειο που και εμεις οι ιδιοι νιωθουμε καλα!  :Wink:

----------


## Curie

Έβαλα πολλές ίσως και ανούσιες λεπτομέρειες, το έγραφα πάνω σε συναισθηματική φόρτιση..ελπίζω να το έχω κάνει πιο σαφές λιλιουμ...

Edim ναι έτσι συνέβη δεν ήταν σύζυγος αλλά σχέση της, κάνανε όνειρα όμως σημαντικά για πρώτη φορά..
τώρα όσο για μένα αυτό που περιγράφεις, νιώθω ότι θέλω να το κάνω αλλά φοβάμαι και να την αφήσω μόνη,
μη τυχόν κάνει καμμια τρέλα αλλά και εγώ αισθάνομαι τύψεις..ξέρω και ήθελα να είμαι πιο έντονα κοντά της
τις πρώτες μέρες γιατί ήταν κρίσιμες, απλά θέλω να το ισορροπήσω πλέον με τη δική μου ζωή..δεν είναι εγωιστικό αυτό λες;
αισθάνομαι και ανήμπορη να καταλάβω και το παραμικρό από τα συναισθήματα της γιατί ξέρω πως αν δεν έχεις βιώσει κάτι αντίστοιχο
δεν έχεις ιδέα..

----------


## λιλιουμ

Α λοιπον δεν καταλαβα το νοημα της λεξης "κατεληξε". Τωρα το επιασα.

Λοιπον ειναι παααρα πολυ προσφατο.. Θελει το χρονο της, θελει παρεα, θελει φιλους, θελει και λιγη μοναξια που λειτουργει σα χωνευτηρι..

Οι ανθρωποι μπορουν να θεραπευονται, να της δειχνεις πιστη και εμπιστοσυνη οτι θα το ξεπερασει.. Ειναι πολυ νωρις γισ οτιδηποτε αλλο.. Ισως, αργοτερα ομως, αν ηθελες να της χαριζες ενα κουταβακι..

----------


## edim

εχω χασει πολυ κοντινο μου ανθρωπο τον οποιο λατρευα, τον παππου μου που ειχα σχεδον μεγαλωσει μαζι του...ο πονος μου δεν γινοταν ηπιοτερος με καμια συμβουλη απο φιλη, γνωστη κτλ...ενιωθα πως με στηριζαν αλλα ο καθενας την απωλεια την βιωνει μονος του...φυσικα και δεν ειναι εγωιστικο...ας αφησουμε τους εαυτους μας λιγο ελευθερους ρε παιδια... αυτο το ενοχικο συνδρομο δεν κανει καλο σε κανεναν και για κανενα λογο!

----------


## λιλιουμ

και εγω εχω χασει τον πατερα μου, αλλα δεν ξερω πως ειναι να χανεις καποιον και να εχεις ενδιαφερον και συνεχη στηριξη.. Εγω που ειχα ελαχιστη, μπορω να σου πω οτι μεσα του την εχει καθε ανθρωπος τη γιατρεια του.. Μην φοβασαι τοσο για τη φιλη σου..

----------


## Curie

για μένα είναι πρωτόγνωρο όλο αυτό..
και επηρεάζομαι και προσωπικά όπως σας έγραψα παρακάτω..

Θέλω να είμαι κοντά της και ώρες ώρες δεν αντέχω το ψυχοπλάκωμα που βιώνω όταν είμαστε μαζί..γιατί ακόμη μόνο αυτό συζητάμε..
με πιάνει κάτι δεν ξέρω αν ακριβώς είναι ενοχικό ότι εγώ,δόξα το Θεό, είμαι καλά και δεν έχω τέτοια ζητήματα πως να ζητήσω κατανόηση
ή να βάλω δικά μου θέματα μπροστά από τα δικά της, που από αυτό που περνάει δεν υπάρχει κάτι πιο πάνω από την απώλεια αγαπημένου προσώπου.

----------


## Curie

λίλιουμ και edim καταρχήν να σας συλληπηθώ και όχι τυπικά αλλά βιώσατε όντως σημαντική απώλεια..

λιλιουμ, θέλω πολύ να σε πιστέψω σε αυτό που λες και μπορεί να έχεις τα χίλια δίκια όμως αυτό που βιώνω τον τελευταίο μήνα με κάνει να
νομίζω πως αν την παραμερίσω κάπως ότι της ρίχνω άλλη μια σπρωξιά...δείχνει να έχει εξάρτηση από στήριξη τρίτων..γιατί συγκατοικούσαν
με τη σχέση της και περνούσαν πολλές ώρες μαζί κάθε μέρα(κάνοντας πράγματα)τώρα αυτές οι ώρες μένουν κενές οπότε καταλαβαίνεις...

----------


## λιλιουμ

Νομιζω οτι ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολο να σου πουμε τι ακριβως να κανεις και να πεις σε μια τετοια κατασταση, αφου δεν ξερουμε καν την κοπελα, ουτε την ολη κατασταση, νομιζω οτι ιδανικο θα ηταν εφοσον το θεμα εχει φτασει να σε ανησυχει, να παρεις γνωμη απο καποιον ειδικο..

----------


## Curie

παροτρύνω την ίδια να πάει αλλά αρνείται κατηγορηματικά.Μόνο τα ηρεμιστικά παίρνει όταν χρειαστεί..

----------


## λιλιουμ

Βασικα ουτε τα σαραντα δεν εχουν περασει, αυτη η περιοδος ειναι περιεργη, ασε να περασουν και αυτα, ολοι ειναι σαν ζομπι τον πρωτο καιρο, αλλα πρεπει να της μιλας και για αλλα πραγματα, και να της αποσπας την προσοχη απο αυτες τις σκεψεις..

----------


## Curie

είναι κρίσιμη περίοδος οι 40 μέρες;
σαν ζόμπι είναι όντως κάποιες φορές ούτε καν με ακούει να της μιλάω..την όποια κουβέντα εκεί την γυρίζει.. επίσης ξέχασα να σας πω
ότι τα 9/10 βράδια κοιμάται μαζί μου.

----------


## Lou!

curie,

νομίζω ότι πρέπει να βάλεις τα όριά σου και να απομακρυνθείς πριν να είναι πολύ αργά.
μπορείς να είσαι αληθινή μαζί της;
να της πεις αυτό που λες και σε εμάς.
ότι μέχρι εδώ μπορούσες να τη στηρίξεις και ότι το ήθελες, το έκανες με την καρδιά σου και δεν ζητάς κάποιο αντάλλαγμα.
όμως από εδώ και πέρα τελείωσαν οι αντοχές σου και δεν μπορείς άλλο, έχεις ανάγκη να κοιτάξεις και τον εαυτό σου.

πρόσφατα το έπαθα με μια φίλη που κάναμε παρέα 1 χρόνο περίπου. ακριβώς το ίδιο.
ήθελε να εξομολογείται σε εμένα όλα τα προσωπικά της βάρη. μιλούσαμε στο τηλ με τις ώρες.
την άκουγα 3-4 ώρες τη φορά.

κάποια στιγμή οι αντοχές μου τελείωσαν. της είπα ότι δεν μπορώ άλλο.
αυτή παραξηγήθηκε, μου είπε ότι της βγάζω επιθετικότητα, και εγώ την ξέχεσα εντελώς και τα σπάσαμε!
αυτό συνέβη γιατί οι αντοχές μου είχαν εξαντληθεί.
αν είχα βάλει όρια πιο έγκαιρα, ίσως δεν θα είχε συμβεί.

----------


## Curie

ακόμη αισθάνομαι πως αντέχω Lou..για την ώρα
αλλά ποια όρια να βάλω σε έναν άνθρωπο που είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας και που έχει τόσο πόνο μέσα του;
πως να μετρήσω και να τα καθορίσω;

η κατάληξη με τη φίλη σου μάλλον ήταν άσχημη γιατί δε το δεχόταν ο εγωισμός της υποθέτω...για μένα σωστά έπραξες..
εγώ τώρα που είμαι μέσα σε αυτόν το "χορό" δυσκολεύομαι ως προς τις αλλαγές.  :Frown:

----------


## Remedy

συμφωνω με την λου
καλα εκανες και προσπαθησες να συμπαρασταθεις, αλλα απ οτι φαινεται δεν δινεις πλεον απο το περισσευμα σου αλλα σε λιγο θα χασεις τ αυγα και τα πασχαλια.
το ενα θεμα και βασικο, οπως ειπε και η λου, ειναι τα ορια. βαλε τα εστω κι αργα, πριν αναγκαστεις να φτασεις σε ρηξη, η σε προσωπικη διαλυση.
το αλλο ειναι να κατσεις να σκεφτεις ποια αναγκη (μονο η προσφορα?) σε εκανε να "υιοθετησεις" την φιλη σου.
δεν ειναι οι φιλοι μας υπο την προστασια μας ,οσο αγαπημενοι κι αν ειναι.

δινε μεχρι εκει που δεν αδειαζεις εσυ...

----------


## λιλιουμ

> καλα εκανες και προσπαθησες να συμπαρασταθεις, αλλα απ οτι φαινεται δεν δινεις πλεον απο το περισσευμα σου αλλα σε λιγο θα χασεις τ αυγα και τα πασχαλια.
> το ενα θεμα και βασικο, οπως ειπε και η λου, ειναι τα ορια. βαλε τα εστω κι αργα, πριν αναγκαστεις να φτασεις σε ρηξη, η σε προσωπικη διαλυση.
> το αλλο ειναι να κατσεις να σκεφτεις ποια αναγκη (μονο η προσφορα?) σε εκανε να "υιοθετησεις" την φιλη σου.
> δεν ειναι οι φιλοι μας υπο την προστασια μας ,οσο αγαπημενοι κι αν ειναι.
> 
> δινε μεχρι εκει που δεν αδειαζεις εσυ...


Aκριβως, και..




> αλλά ποια όρια να βάλω σε έναν άνθρωπο που είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας και που έχει τόσο πόνο μέσα του;


Εδω παρασυρεσαι με τη σκεψη αυτη, οτι επειδη καποιος ποναει πρεπει να του κανουν ολα τα χατηρια. Σου δημιουργουνται ενοχες αν δεν "συμπαρασταθεις", παταει πανω στο ποσο δραματικα βλεπεις εσυ η ιδια την κατασταση πρωτα απο ολα. Εκει ερχεται αυτο που σου ειπα οτι πρεπει να δειξεις πιστη και εμπιστοσυνη στις δυναμεις της. ΜΟνο ετσι θα μπορεσεις να βαλεις ορια χωρις να ερθετε σε συγκρουση επειδη θα εχεις στερεψει να δινεις!!

----------


## Curie

*Remedy* αυτό για τα όρια το αντιλαμβάνομαι πως το λέτε όλοι όσοι το θέσατε, ομολογώ δεν το σκέφτηκα..
Αντιδρούσα και σκεπτόμουν όπως περιγράφει η λίλιουμ στο παραπάνω μνμ. Γιατί αντίκρυζα μια συντριβή..
Τα δικά μου μάτια σαφώς συμβάλλουν στην αντίληψη μου και ομολογώ πως δεν είναι και στην πιο
αισιόδοξη πλευρά τους πλέον.. δεν θέλω να υπάρξουν ρήξεις σε καμμία περίπτωση, το πρακτικό του 
θέματος αδυνατώ να πιάσω και τη δύναμη να το εφαρμόσω...

Όσο για το δεύτερο που με παροτρύνεις να αναρωτηθώ, δεν το κατάλαβα.


*λίλιουμ* νομίζω ότι είναι σαν να βιώνω και εγώ αυτή την απώλεια στηρίζοντας παράλληλα και αυτόν που του συνέβη πραγματικά, τόσο βαθιά νομίζω έχω μπει..

----------


## λιλιουμ

Βγες εξω!! Για να βοηθησεις καποιον που εχει μεσα σε μια λουμπα πρεπει να εισαι απεξω να τον τραβηξεις! Εiναι καλο να συμποναμε τους ανθρωπους, αλλα οχι να συμπασχουμε, αυτο δεν ειναι καλο ουτε για εμας αλλα ουτε γαι εκεινους! πρεπει να τα δεις με νεα ματια τα πραγματα, σιγουρα πιο ψυχραιμη..  :Smile:

----------


## Curie

Το γράφεις και στην υπογραφή σου αυτό που κάνω..μπαίνω στον κόσμο του άλλου..
Τα λες τόσο όμορφα μοιάζουν τόσο λογικά..
Άπειρη με τη διαχείριση τέτοιου πόνου σε άλλον..κατέληξα εδώ καλώς ή κακώς..
για να είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής έλεγα στον εαυτό μου..θα βρεις αντοχές, θα κάτσεις να ξεθάψεις
και αυτές που δεν ήξερες ότι είχες.

----------


## λιλιουμ

To θεμα ειναι οτι πολλες φορες προσπαθωντας να "γιανουμε" τον αλλον, αρρωσταινουμε εμεις! Μην το κανεις αυτο σε εσενα!

Η αγαπη σε βοηθαει να μπεις στον κοσμο του αλλου, ενω εισαι ομως μεσα στο δικο σου. Αλλιως χανεσαι..

----------


## Curie

έτσι ακριβώς φαίνεται ότι και εγώ κατέληξα να ζητήσω βοήθεια από εσάς... που απλόχερα δίνετε..και σας ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά!!!
μου μοιάζει πολύ περίεργο ότι έφτασα να μοιάζω πως έχω¨πρόβλημα" εξαιτίας όλου αυτού..

αυτή η αγάπη έχει τόσες ομορφιές και τόσες παγίδες..εσύ σίγουρα *λίλιουμ* αναφέρεσαι στις ομορφιές της...

----------


## julias

> Το γράφεις και στην υπογραφή σου αυτό που κάνω..μπαίνω στον κόσμο του άλλου..
> Τα λες τόσο όμορφα μοιάζουν τόσο λογικά..
> Άπειρη με τη διαχείριση τέτοιου πόνου σε άλλον..κατέληξα εδώ καλώς ή κακώς..
> για να είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής έλεγα στον εαυτό μου..θα βρεις αντοχές, θα κάτσεις να ξεθάψεις
> και αυτές που δεν ήξερες ότι είχες.


 Οταν ερχομαστε αντιμετωποι με την συντριβη του αλλου, ειναι φυσικο στην αρχη να μας πιανουν φοβιες και να κανουμε ασχημες σκεψεις γιατι παρασυρομαστε στη δινη του πονου..Ομως, με τον καιρο, ειναι σημαντικο και για τον αλλον να μας βλεπει στα ποδια μας, να βλεπει οτι τον αντιμετωπιζουμε φυσιολογικα και οχι σαν καποιον που θα ποναει για παντα..
Οταν πεθανε ο πατερας μου, επι χρονια εβλεπα στα ματια των αλλων τη συντριβη, επι χρονια αισθανομουνα 'το ορφανο' γιατι ετσι με αντιμετωπιζαν, μου εκαναν ολα τα χατηρια γιατι ετσι πιστευαν οτι αναπληρωνεται η απωλεια..Το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι παντα αισθανομουν μιση, σαν να λειπει κατι, ορφανη στην ουσια ομως, λιγη, γιατι ποτε κανεις δεν με βοηθησε να σηκωθω αλλα επεσε μαζι μου..
Μην κανεις το ιδιο λαθος..

----------


## λιλιουμ

H αγαπη μονο ομορφιες εχει, μην κοιτας που εμεις οι ανθρωποι συνηθως τη συνοδευουμε με διαφορα μικροσυναισθηματα, παθη, αδυναμιες και εγωισμους..

----------


## Remedy

> *Remedy* αυτό για τα όρια το αντιλαμβάνομαι πως το λέτε όλοι όσοι το θέσατε, ομολογώ δεν το σκέφτηκα..
> Αντιδρούσα και σκεπτόμουν όπως περιγράφει η λίλιουμ στο παραπάνω μνμ. Γιατί αντίκρυζα μια συντριβή..
> Τα δικά μου μάτια σαφώς συμβάλλουν στην αντίληψη μου και ομολογώ πως δεν είναι και στην πιο
> αισιόδοξη πλευρά τους πλέον.. δεν θέλω να υπάρξουν ρήξεις σε καμμία περίπτωση, το πρακτικό του 
> θέματος αδυνατώ να πιάσω και τη δύναμη να το εφαρμόσω...
> 
> Όσο για το δεύτερο που με παροτρύνεις να αναρωτηθώ, δεν το κατάλαβα.
> 
> 
> *λίλιουμ* νομίζω ότι είναι σαν να βιώνω και εγώ αυτή την απώλεια στηρίζοντας παράλληλα και αυτόν που του συνέβη πραγματικά, τόσο βαθιά νομίζω έχω μπει..


με το "δευτερο" εννοω , οτι καμια φορα συμβαινει να ασχολουμαστε υπερβολικα με τα προβληματα των αλλων, οχι μονο γιατι τους αγαπουμε, αλλα και γιατι αποφευγουμε να ασχοληθουμε με τα δικα μας...

----------


## λιλιουμ

Και η αγαπη εχει να κανει με τον σεβασμο, οχι με την ανεκτικοτητα. Να εχεις αυτο σαν σημειο κλειδι: Να σεβεσαι τη φιλη σου τα συναισθηματα της και τις αναγκες της, αλλα οταν αρχιζεις να νιωθεις οτι τα _ανεχεσαι_, να ξερεις οτι απο κεινο το σημειο και μετα απλα την κακομαθαινεις, δεν την βοηθας. Κακο για αυτην, και για σενα.

----------


## Curie

Αυτό που περιγράφεις *julias* είναι πολύ θλιβερό..δεν υπάρχει κάποιος δόλος πιστεύω στη στήριξη αυτού που αγαπάς και νοιάζεσαι πραγματικά,
καλή θέληση και ο καθένας με το φτωχό του το μυαλό προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει..
Θα επέλεγες κάτι άλλο προφανώς για να το λες έτσι, μια διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση όπως λες.
Νομίζω πως δεν μπορείς "απλά" να βοηθήσεις όταν βρίσκεσαι τόσο κοντά στον άλλο.
Δεν θέλω σε καμμια περίπτωση να κάνω ζημιά στη φίλη μου, *julias* μακάρι να μην κάνω και εγώ αυτό το λάθος...
δεν ξέρω πως να καταφέρω έστω και μερικό αποχωρισμό.
Θα θελα πολύ να την ξαναδώ χαρούμενη και γεμάτη ζωή..αυτό νομίζω θα αργήσει αλλά μέχρι τότε τι ρόλο θα έχω εγώ
σε όλο αυτό;

Αντιλαμβάνομαι πως όσοι μου μιλάτε έχοντας μια κάποια εμπειρία προσωπική(δυστυχώς) μπορείτε και κρίνετε καλύτερη την κατάσταση
πέραν ότι είστε το τρίτο μάτι. Εγώ απλά αισθάνομαι πως έχω να κάνω με πολύ και βαρύ συναίσθημα..

----------


## julias

> Αυτό που περιγράφεις *julias* είναι πολύ θλιβερό..δεν υπάρχει κάποιος δόλος πιστεύω στη στήριξη αυτού που αγαπάς και νοιάζεσαι πραγματικά,
> καλή θέληση και ο καθένας με το φτωχό του το μυαλό προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει..
> Θα επέλεγες κάτι άλλο προφανώς για να το λες έτσι, μια διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση όπως λες.
> Νομίζω πως δεν μπορείς "απλά" να βοηθήσεις όταν βρίσκεσαι τόσο κοντά στον άλλο.
> Δεν θέλω σε καμμια περίπτωση να κάνω ζημιά στη φίλη μου, *julias* μακάρι να μην κάνω και εγώ αυτό το λάθος...
> δεν ξέρω πως να καταφέρω έστω και μερικό αποχωρισμό.
> Θα θελα πολύ να την ξαναδώ χαρούμενη και γεμάτη ζωή..αυτό νομίζω θα αργήσει αλλά μέχρι τότε τι ρόλο θα έχω εγώ
> σε όλο αυτό;
> 
> ...


Μα ποτέ δεν υπαρχει δολος οταν αγαπας αληθινα καποιον. Το θεμα ειναι να μην κανουμε κακο ουτε σε εκεινον ουτε σε εμας, αθελα μας. Ο ρολος σου ειναι ρολος αγαπης και στηριξης και οχι καταβολης και συντριβης. Μονο ετσι θα δει οτι, ναι βιωσε την απωλεια αλλα η ζωη εξακολουθει να ειναι ωραια και οφειλει στον εαυτο της να τη ζησει..

----------


## Curie

*λιλιουμ* αυτά περί αγάπης είναι από τα πιο σοφά και ωραία αποστάγματα που έχω ακούσει...χαίρομαι που τα μοιράστηκες...
είναι τόσο λεπτά αυτά τα όρια σε τόσο έντονες και στενές επαφές. 
Μήπως να αρχίσω να σκέφτομαι ότι τελικά κάνω και κακό από πάνω; αυτό και αν είναι..


*Remedy* αυτό δεν ξέρω αλλά δε νομίζω πως ισχύει εδώ γιατί έχω και τα δικά μου στο κεφάλι μου και τρέχω όσο μπορώ να τα προλάβω..ευχαριστώ
για την παρατήρηση πάντως..

----------


## λιλιουμ

Μπορει να εχεις ολες τις καλες προθεσεις του κοσμου, αλλα στο τελος ναι, κανεις κακο, σε σενα! Κοιτα ποσο βαθια εχεις μπει σε ενα ξενο ζητημα και ποσο το βιωνεις σαν να ειναι δικο σου, μονη σου το ειπες! Βασανιζεσαι αδικα! Και η φιλη σου θελει τα ορια της, οπως ο καθενας μας!

----------


## Curie

Νομίζω *λίλιουμ* γράφοντας αυτά πήρες το αυστηρό σου.. (χαριτολογώντας το λέω!)  :Smile: 

Υπάρχει περίπτωση βρίσκοντας ας πούμε τις σωστές λύσεις και το κουράγιο να τις εφαρμόσω να μην την πληγώσω;
ή αυτό είναι δεδομένο πως θα συμβεί; σύγνώμη για την επανάληψη, αλλά δεν θα θελα να της δείξω ότι τώρα αρχίζει και χάνει και τη φίλη της
και να την στεναχωρήσω και άλλο..είναι εφικτό;

Αν κατάλαβα καλά όπως έγραψες *julias* να συμπεριφέρομαι στη ζωή μου σαν να μην έχει συμβεί για να την παραδειγματίσω;

----------


## nflu

curie,αυτο που περνα η φιλη σου ειναι πραγματικα πολυ δυσκολο κι εσυ πρεπει να πω πραγματικη φιλη....πραγμα σπανιο στις μερες μας.Βλεπεις ομως σε αυτη την ζωη ολα εχουν ενα τιμημα....το οποιο πληρωνεις και ειναι φυσικο σαν ευαισθητο ατομο να συμπασχεις και να εχεις επηρεαστει ψυχολογικα ,ακομα και να εχεις κουραστει.....
το πενθος της κοπελας ειναι προσφατο και προφανως ειναι ακομα στο πρωτο σταδιο....εσυ εφοσον εχεις αποφασισει να σταθεις διπλα της θα πρεπει μαλλον να εισαι αυτη που θα βρισκεται ενα βημα μπροστα.....για να μπορεσει να σε ακολουθησει σε καποια διεξοδο.Μην την βοηθας στην εμμονη της να μιλα ξανα και ξανα για τον χαμενο της συντροφο....ας την να μιλα μονη της στην αρχη και συ αν θες παρτην αγκαλια αλλα καλυτερα να σωπαινεις....σιγα σιγα μπορεις να φερνεις αλλα θεματα στην συζητηση και να προσπαθεις διακριτικα να την παρασυρεις σε αυτα....
προσπαθησε να την βγαλεις απο το σπιτι,να κανετε βολτες οπουδηποτε να ξελαμπικαρει.....απασχολησε το μυαλο της με καποιο προβλημα που μπορει να εχεις εσυ...ή καποιος αλλος...βαλε δηλαδη το μυαλο της να δουλεψει προς καποια αλλη κατευθυνση......προσπαθησε να χαμογελας και να την κανεις κι αυτη να χαμογελα...ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο αλλα το να βλεπει θλιμμενα προσωπα γυρω της δεν την βοηθα.....μη κοιμασαι μαζι της σχεδον καθε βραδυ,αστην να αντιμετωπισει και λιγο την απωλεια μονη της.....
....βεβαια θα μου πεις εχεις κι εσυ ζωη.......αν αποφασισεις να απομακρυνθεις απο μια τοσο ψυχοφθορα κατασταση κανεις δεν θα σε κατηγορησει...εχεις ηδη κανει πολλα.....ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα...

----------


## Θεοφανία

curie...εγώ θα γίνω λίγο σκληρή μαζί σου.
Αν αυτό συνέβαινε σε μια φίλη μου, (πραγματική μου φίλη), θα έψαχνα τρόπους όχι μόνο να τη βοηθήσω αλλά να πάρω όσο περισσότερο πόνο μπορώ από μέσα της.
Αν αυτό το θέμα το έβαζες μετά από μήνες ίσως και χρόνο μετά το θάνατο του φίλου της, τότε θα μπορούσα να σε καταλάβω. Όταν όμως είναι τόσο νωπό, τόσο απότομο, τόσο τραγικό, τότε το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι πως δεν είσαι τόσο δεμένη με αυτή την κοπέλα γι αυτό και νιώθεις κουρασμένη.
Προσπάθησε να μη την πληγώσεις πιο πολύ, είναι αρκετό αυτό που περνά και φρόντισε να αποστασιοποιηθείς απαλά αφού δεν σου βγαίνει...

----------


## Curie

*Θεοφανία* είσαι ο εαυτός σου και χαίρομαι ότι και να πεις ειναι ειλικρινές.. δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μου εξ αρχής όπως θα διάβασες..πάνω στη κουβέντα εδώ μέσα
συζητήθηκαν όλα.. υπάρχει θέληση και να βοηθήσω και να συμπαρασταθώ όσο χρειαστεί αρκεί να το κάνω σωστά και χρήσιμα.. η κούραση που περιγράφω δεν σημαίνει
"βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι" αλλά στο ότι τα βιώματα είναι πολύ έντονα και πρωτόγνωρα για μένα και νομίζω ότι χάνω την μπάλα..το βιώνω πολύ έντονα και εγώ μαζί της
και θέλω να είμαι διπλά της σωστά και ως ουσιαστικό στήριγμα..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> *Θεοφανία* είσαι ο εαυτός σου και χαίρομαι ότι και να πεις ειναι ειλικρινές.. δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός μου εξ αρχής όπως θα διάβασες..πάνω στη κουβέντα εδώ μέσα
> συζητήθηκαν όλα.. υπάρχει θέληση και να βοηθήσω και να συμπαρασταθώ όσο χρειαστεί αρκεί να το κάνω σωστά και χρήσιμα.. η κούραση που περιγράφω δεν σημαίνει
> "βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι" αλλά στο ότι τα βιώματα είναι πολύ έντονα και πρωτόγνωρα για μένα και νομίζω ότι χάνω την μπάλα..το βιώνω πολύ έντονα και εγώ μαζί της
> και θέλω να είμαι διπλά της σωστά και ως ουσιαστικό στήριγμα..


...απ όλα όσα έγραψες μέχρι στιγμής ένιωσα πως κουράστηκες.
Διαβάζοντας το θέμα σου έβαλα για λίγο τον εαυτό μου στη θέση σου. Πως θα ένιωθα αν μια από τις καλυτερες μου φίλες πάθαινε κάτι τέτοιο? Δεν θέλω καν να το σκεφτώ, θα είχα φρικάρει. Μια από τις καλύτερες μου φιλες έχασε ξαφνικά πριν λίγα χρόνια τον αδελφό της. Μένει σε άλλη πόλη, πολλά χλμ μακριά μου.
Οταν έγινε έμεινα εκεί 20 μερες παρατώντας τα πάντα, (δουλειά/φίλο/οικογένεια) και για πολύ καιρό πηγαινοερχόμουν γιατί ήξερα πως της κάνω καλό. 
Ο θάνατος είναι πολύ σκληρή υπόθεση για όποιον τη βιώνει και μόνο όταν βρίσκονται γύρω μας άνθρωποι που αγαπάμε και μας συμπονούν μπορεί να γίνει λιγότερο, (εστω και λίγο) φρικιαστικός.
Δεν ξέρω τι σχέση έχεις με αυτή την κοπέλα και φυσικά δεν θέλω να σε κατηγορήσω για ότι νιώθεις και ότι δεν νιώθεις. Δεν είναι έγκλημα να μη σου βγαίνει. Απλά προσπάθησε να μη βιώσει και άλλη μια απώλεια.

----------


## Curie

μα και εγώ έχω φρικάρει και αυτό με κάνει να μην ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ και φτάνω σε σκεψεις..αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η αντίδραση μου
μπερδεύει.. το ξεκάθαρο είναι ότι δεν θα την αφήσω χωρίς στήριγμα, να την βοηθήσω να προχωρήσει και εγώ απλά ανακαλύπτοντας πως 
το βίωσα εγώ όλο αυτό και το τρόπο που με επηρέασε αισθάνθηκα αδυναμία..δεν αισθάνομαι οτι με κατηγορεί κανένας από όσους εξέφρασαν την 
άποψη τους.. ξέρω πως οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει στη ζωή μου το πιάνω σε βάθος και έντονα, αυτό όντας κάτι το πρωτόγνωρο και τόσο τραγικό
λειτούργησε άλλο τόσο.. δεν είναι απολογητικό όλο αυτό, θέλω πραγματικά να μοιραστώ για να κατανοήσω καλύτερα..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> μα και εγώ έχω φρικάρει και αυτό με κάνει να μην ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ και φτάνω σε σκεψεις..αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η αντίδραση μου
> μπερδεύει.. το ξεκάθαρο είναι ότι δεν θα την αφήσω χωρίς στήριγμα, να την βοηθήσω να προχωρήσει και εγώ απλά ανακαλύπτοντας πως 
> το βίωσα εγώ όλο αυτό και το τρόπο που με επηρέασε αισθάνθηκα αδυναμία..δεν αισθάνομαι οτι με κατηγορεί κανένας από όσους εξέφρασαν την 
> άποψη τους.. ξέρω πως οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει στη ζωή μου το πιάνω σε βάθος και έντονα, αυτό όντας κάτι το πρωτόγνωρο και τόσο τραγικό
> λειτούργησε άλλο τόσο.. δεν είναι απολογητικό όλο αυτό, θέλω πραγματικά να μοιραστώ για να κατανοήσω καλύτερα..


...οπότε καταλήγουμε πως δεν μπορείς να σηκώσεις τόσο μεγάλο βάρος όχι γιατί δεν θες, αλλά γιατί σε πλακώνει.
Μήπως λοιπόν να το συζητούσες μαζί της?
Απλά και ειλικρινά εξηγησε της πως έχεις φρικάρει, όχι γιατί της συμπαραστέκεσαι, αλλά γιατί και συ δεν μπορείς να διαχειριστείς κάτι τόσο απότομο και τραγικό και ίσως έτσι της δώσεις την ευκαιρία να βγει για λίγο από το προβλημα της και να ασχοληθεί μαζί σου.
Δεν είναι κακό να νιώθεις έτσι, αλλά όσο το πνίγεις δεν κάνεις καλό σε κανένα και περισσότερο στον εαυτό σου... :Smile:

----------


## Curie

να είμαι και ειλικρινής νιώθω άσχημα που φτάνω να έχω θέμα μπροστά σε εκείνο που βιώνει..
ξέρω ανθρώπινη και η αδυναμία..
το μυαλό και τα συναισθήματα παίζουν περίεργα παιχνίδια την κάθε στιγμή...
απλά εδώ μάλλον συνδυάζω και τη μάθηση με το βίωμα..τα λάθη δεν θέλω να αποβούν σε βάρος της, αν τυχόν κάνω κάποια..
και εγώ να μάθω να βιώνω τα πράγματα στη σωστή τους διάσταση...

*Θεοφανία* μου εκτός των άλλων σε ευχαριστώ και για το χαμόγελο σου.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> να είμαι και ειλικρινής νιώθω άσχημα που φτάνω να έχω θέμα μπροστά σε εκείνο που βιώνει..
> ξέρω ανθρώπινη και η αδυναμία..
> το μυαλό και τα συναισθήματα παίζουν περίεργα παιχνίδια την κάθε στιγμή...
> απλά εδώ μάλλον συνδυάζω και τη μάθηση με το βίωμα..τα λάθη δεν θέλω να αποβούν σε βάρος της, αν τυχόν κάνω κάποια..
> και εγώ να μάθω να βιώνω τα πράγματα στη σωστή τους διάσταση...
> 
> *Θεοφανία* μου εκτός των άλλων σε ευχαριστώ και για το χαμόγελο σου.....


...εγώ πάλι από τη σύντομη κουβεντούλα μας διαπίστωσα πως εισαι πολύ ευαίσθητη, τρομαγμένη μπροστά στο θάνατα, (όπως ο καθένας μας φυσικά) και ίσως να πήρες πάνω σου περισσότερα απ όσα άντεχες.
Όσο και αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο σκέψου το ενδεχόμενο να της πεις πως έχεις πανικοβληθεί από αυτή την ιστορία και ζήτα τη βοηθεια της.
Ίσως να εκπλαγεις ευχάρστα απο τις αντιδράσεις της.. :Wink:

----------


## deleted-member141015

Curie, δεν ξέρω καθόλου τι άνθρωπος είναι η φίλη σου, πώς ήταν η ζωή της, η καθημερινότητά της, έξω από τη σχέση με τον φίλο της. Γιατί συνήθως, αυτό που είμαστε πίσω από τον πόνο και την απώλεια, σταδιακά βγαίνει και πάλι στην επιφάνεια. Αν δηλαδή η φίλη σου ήταν ένα χαρούμενο και δραστήριο άτομο, θα ξαναβρεί τη χαρά κι αν ήταν ένα άτομο που απολάμβανε κι είχε ανάγκη τη συντροφικότητα, θα την αναζητήσει και πάλι. Τώρα όμως είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ νωρίς. 

Νομίζω πως το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, είναι να βοηθάμε με τον τρόπο που μας ζητά ο άλλος, εφόσον βέβαια το θέλουμε και μπορούμε. Αλλά δεν γίνεται να αντικαταστήσουμε τις σημαντικές σχέσεις που χάθηκαν. Εσύ είσαι η φίλη και όχι ο σύντροφος που πλέον δε ζει. Οπότε παρότι είναι σημαντικό να την υποστηρίζεις και να την ακούς, καλό είναι να μην προσπαθείς να καλύψεις τα δικά του κενά (π.χ. όλες οι ώρες που περνούσαν μαζί, ο ύπνος το βράδυ μαζί), αλλά να εκφράσεις απλά και ζεστά το δικό σου ρόλο, ως φίλη. Και ναι, είναι σωστό να της μιλήσεις και για το πώς νιώθεις εσύ με όλο αυτό, τι αντέχεις και τι όχι. Το μοίρασμα σκέψεων και συναισθημάτων είναι συχνά ανακουφιστικό και βοηθητικό για όλους.

Επειδή έχω ζήσει ακριβώς τέτοια απώλεια πριν από χρόνια, και μάλιστα ξαφνικά και σε μια πολύ καλή φάση της σχέσης μου, ξέρω πόσο μεγάλο είναι το σοκ, ο πόνος, να νιώθεις χαμένος, να θέλεις να μιλάς συνέχεια για εκείνον. Αλλά ένιωθα πολύ καλύτερα όταν είχα γύρω μου ανθρώπους που φέρονταν φυσιολογικά, με ενδιαφέρον προς εμένα, χωρίς όμως να σταματάει η δικιά τους ζωή. Θυμάμαι μια φίλη που 20 μέρες μετά την κηδεία με κάλεσε σε ένα ρεμπετάδικο που θα πήγαινε με μεγάλη παρέα. Πήγα, και παρότι ήταν δύσκολο, μου άρεσε που οι άνθρωποι γύρω μου ήταν απλά ο εαυτός τους. Όχι αδιάφοροι προς εμένα, το αντίθετο, ούτε χωρίς κατανόηση, αλλά τραγούδησαν, γέλασαν, μίλησαν για πολλά άλλα θέματα, δεν ήμουν το επίκεντρο, ούτε εκείνοι απλά συμπάσχοντες, μα συνάνθρωποι με τις δικές τους χαρές και λύπες....  :Smile:

----------


## Curie

> ...εγώ πάλι από τη σύντομη κουβεντούλα μας διαπίστωσα πως εισαι πολύ ευαίσθητη, τρομαγμένη μπροστά στο θάνατα, (όπως ο καθένας μας φυσικά) και ίσως να πήρες πάνω σου περισσότερα απ όσα άντεχες.
> Όσο και αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο σκέψου το ενδεχόμενο να της πεις πως έχεις πανικοβληθεί από αυτή την ιστορία και ζήτα τη βοηθεια της.
> Ίσως να εκπλαγεις ευχάρστα απο τις αντιδράσεις της..


ναι η φοβία μου με κυρίευσε για τα καλά μπορώ να πω..υποθέτω πως έτσι καλύτερα που νιώθω και εγώ που το συζητάω μαζί σας ελπίζω να νιώθει και εκείνη..
είπες τις μαγικές λέξεις *Θεοφανία* ¨... :Smile:

----------


## julias

> Curie, δεν ξέρω καθόλου τι άνθρωπος είναι η φίλη σου, πώς ήταν η ζωή της, η καθημερινότητά της, έξω από τη σχέση με τον φίλο της. Γιατί συνήθως, αυτό που είμαστε πίσω από τον πόνο και την απώλεια, σταδιακά βγαίνει και πάλι στην επιφάνεια. Αν δηλαδή η φίλη σου ήταν ένα χαρούμενο και δραστήριο άτομο, θα ξαναβρεί τη χαρά κι αν ήταν ένα άτομο που απολάμβανε κι είχε ανάγκη τη συντροφικότητα, θα την αναζητήσει και πάλι. Τώρα όμως είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ νωρίς. 
> 
> Νομίζω πως το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, είναι να βοηθάμε με τον τρόπο που μας ζητά ο άλλος, εφόσον βέβαια το θέλουμε και μπορούμε. Αλλά δεν γίνεται να αντικαταστήσουμε τις σημαντικές σχέσεις που χάθηκαν. Εσύ είσαι η φίλη και όχι ο σύντροφος που πλέον δε ζει. Οπότε παρότι είναι σημαντικό να την υποστηρίζεις και να την ακούς, καλό είναι να μην προσπαθείς να καλύψεις τα δικά του κενά (π.χ. όλες οι ώρες που περνούσαν μαζί, ο ύπνος το βράδυ μαζί), αλλά να εκφράσεις απλά και ζεστά το δικό σου ρόλο, ως φίλη. Και ναι, είναι σωστό να της μιλήσεις και για το πώς νιώθεις εσύ με όλο αυτό, τι αντέχεις και τι όχι. Το μοίρασμα σκέψεων και συναισθημάτων είναι συχνά ανακουφιστικό και βοηθητικό για όλους.
> 
> Επειδή έχω ζήσει ακριβώς τέτοια απώλεια πριν από χρόνια, και μάλιστα ξαφνικά και σε μια πολύ καλή φάση της σχέσης μου, ξέρω πόσο μεγάλο είναι το σοκ, ο πόνος, να νιώθεις χαμένος, να θέλεις να μιλάς συνέχεια για εκείνον. Αλλά ένιωθα πολύ καλύτερα όταν είχα γύρω μου ανθρώπους που φέρονταν φυσιολογικά, με ενδιαφέρον προς εμένα, χωρίς όμως να σταματάει η δικιά τους ζωή. Θυμάμαι μια φίλη που 20 μέρες μετά την κηδεία με κάλεσε σε ένα ρεμπετάδικο που θα πήγαινε με μεγάλη παρέα. Πήγα, και παρότι ήταν δύσκολο, μου άρεσε που οι άνθρωποι γύρω μου ήταν απλά ο εαυτός τους. Όχι αδιάφοροι προς εμένα, το αντίθετο, ούτε χωρίς κατανόηση, αλλά τραγούδησαν, γέλασαν, μίλησαν για πολλά άλλα θέματα, δεν ήμουν το επίκεντρο, ούτε εκείνοι απλά συμπάσχοντες, μα συνάνθρωποι με τις δικές τους χαρές και λύπες....


Αγαπητη φιλη, ακριβως αυτο εννοω. Δεν πρεπει η φιλη σου να νιωθει το επικεντρο ολων. Υπαρχεις ο πονος της, υπαρχεις εσυ που τη στηριζεις αλλα υπαρχει και η ζωη που περναει χωρις να ρωτησει..και αυτην τη ζωη πρεπει να θυμισεις στη φιλη σου, ζωντας εσυ στους ρυθμους σου :Smile:

----------


## Curie

*marina* χαίρομαι που βρίσκεσαι και εσύ εδώ να καταθέσεις τη γνώμη σου  :Smile: 
Η φίλη μου στην καθημερινότητα της ήταν αρκετά δραστήρια στο να βοηθάει άλλους και δεν έκανε και ιδιαίτερα πολλά σαν χόμπι ας πούμε
ούτε φοβερές εξόδους κτλ. Με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο που ζήσανε μαζί αυτά άλλαξαν..την έκανε πιο δραστήρια, της άλλαξε κάποιες
λάθος νοοτροπίες που είχε, της έδειξε δρόμους που της έκαναν πολύ καλό..Της έδωσε μια νότα ευφορίας και αναζωογόνησης και μετά
...έφυγε...
Έτσι κατέληξε η φίλη μου απλά να περνάει την ώρα της μέσα στη μέρα, απλά να επιβιώνει όπως την βλέπω. Εγώ προσπαθώ να της θυμίσω 
πόσο είχε αλλάξει και της άρεσε να το κρατήσει για να δείχνει και σε αυτή τη ψυχή που έφυγε ότι της άφησε μόνο όμορφα πράγματα..
Δεν ξέρω θέλει να πάρω τον ρόλο του..και όντως ακολουθώ αυτό που μου ζητάει, δεν μιλάμε για ακραία περιστατικά, αλλά το βράδυ μου 
λέει δεν μπορώ να κοιμάμαι μόνη ακόμη.

Να μοιραστώ τις σκέψεις μου, ναι, από τις συμβουλές όλων κατάλαβα ότι χρειάζεται..Αγχώνομαι όμως πως θα το πάρει..
Εκείνη βιώνει το μέγιστο δράμα..
Αφήστε που έχει και την οικογένεια του εναντίον της να την καταδιώκουν και να της σέρνουν ότι να ναι, 
ενώ εκείνοι(αδερφή και η μάνα του παιδιού) υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν μόνο από συμφέρον νοιάζονταν από το παιδί τους, χρηματικό και φροντίδας.

Εγώ κατέληξα με φοβίες και βάρος μέσα μου γιατί το βίωσα πιο έντονο από όσο φανταζόμουν και περίμενα..νομίζω εμένα πρέπει να αλλάξω και όχι απέναντι της..
Τα όρια για να μην την κάνω να αισθάνεται για λύπηση και ότι συνεχώς θέλει στήριγμα στη ζωή της επίσης..

Έτσι σαν να κατάλαβα ότι μου προτείνεις να πράξω *marina*?

----------


## Curie

> Αγαπητη φιλη, ακριβως αυτο εννοω. Δεν πρεπει η φιλη σου να νιωθει το επικεντρο ολων. Υπαρχεις ο πονος της, υπαρχεις εσυ που τη στηριζεις αλλα υπαρχει και η ζωη που περναει χωρις να ρωτησει..και αυτην τη ζωη πρεπει να θυμισεις στη φιλη σου, ζωντας εσυ στους ρυθμους σου


Αν ακολουθήσω τους ρυθμούς μου θα την βλέπω πολύ λιγότερο(έτσι τουλάχιστον συνέβαινε τον τελευταίο χρόνο ανάμεσα μας). 
Πρέπει να γίνω μια έμπνευση προφανώς γι αυτήν, από τι μου λες, και να την συμπαρασύρω...

Στην τελική με μένα τα βάζω που με εμποδίζει η δική μου ψυχολογία να σκεφτώ και καθαρά,ουσιαστικά και βοηθητικά για αυτήν..
Γιατί όντως μέχρι τώρα κάνω απλά ότι μου ζητήσει...

----------


## Curie

ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ που όλοι έχετε να καταθέσετε και ένα υπέροχο χαμόγελο στο τέλος..
Μπορεί να είναι εικονικό και νοερό αλλά με κάνετε να το αισθάνομαι ειλικρινές και ζεστό..
Σας ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς..Η ευαισθησίας σας με αγγίζει...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## julias

> Αν ακολουθήσω τους ρυθμούς μου θα την βλέπω πολύ λιγότερο(έτσι τουλάχιστον συνέβαινε τον τελευταίο χρόνο ανάμεσα μας). 
> Πρέπει να γίνω μια έμπνευση προφανώς γι αυτήν, από τι μου λες, και να την συμπαρασύρω...
> 
> Στην τελική με μένα τα βάζω που με εμποδίζει η δική μου ψυχολογία να σκεφτώ και καθαρά,ουσιαστικά και βοηθητικά για αυτήν..
> Γιατί όντως μέχρι τώρα κάνω απλά ότι μου ζητήσει...


Οταν λεω τους ρυθμους σου, δεν εννοω χρονικα, εννοω ουσιαστικα. Τη βοηθας οταν της προσφερεις μια αγκαλια να στηριχτει, οχι να βουλιαξετε και οι δυο μαζι. Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι πρεπει η φιλη σου να δει οτι ναι, εντονος ο πονος της, αλλα καποια στιγμη η ζωη της θα παρει ξανα το δρομο της, και μονο αν βλεπει γυρω της ανθρωπους που ζουν τη ζωη τους, θα το καταλαβει αυτο και θα θελησει να αρχισει απο την αρχη..Η ζωη μπορει να εχει τον πονο της αλλα ειναι ωραια, και οταν την μοιραζεσαι με ανθρωπους που αγαπας, ειναι ακομα πιο ωραια.. :Smile:

----------


## Curie

Μήπως πρέπει να περιμένω κάποιες ενδείξεις από εκείνη ώστε να διαφοροποιήσω την καθημερινότητα;
Να δείξει μια αλλαγή; ή μόνο εγώ μπορώ να την καθοδηγήσω σε αυτήν αλλιώς θα χαθεί;

----------


## julias

> Μήπως πρέπει να περιμένω κάποιες ενδείξεις από εκείνη ώστε να διαφοροποιήσω την καθημερινότητα;
> Να δείξει μια αλλαγή; ή μόνο εγώ μπορώ να την καθοδηγήσω σε αυτήν αλλιώς θα χαθεί;


Πώς μπορει να σου δειξει εκεινη κατι τη στιγμη που αντιμετωπιζει τετοια απωλεια? Ειναι δυνατον? εσυ θα της δειξεις, την ψυχη σου, την καρδια σου , την αγκαλια σου αλλα και τη ζωη σου.. :Smile:

----------


## Curie

> Πώς μπορει να σου δειξει εκεινη κατι τη στιγμη που αντιμετωπιζει τετοια απωλεια? Ειναι δυνατον? εσυ θα της δειξεις, την ψυχη σου, την καρδια σου , την αγκαλια σου αλλα και τη ζωη σου..


Θέλω να πω μήπως είναι κάποια περίοδος που είσαι έτσι γιατί τίποτα και κανένας δεν μπορεί να σε αλλάξει και μετά ξεκινάει κάτι άλλο;..δεν ξέρω πως να το φανταστώ..
Εγώ προσπαθώ να κάνω ότι και πριν μαζί της, δεν είναι εφικτό βέβαια ούτε το 50% αλλά ακούω αυτά που λέει ότι έχει ανάγκη..
Τώρα μήπως να επιχειρήσω να την κάνω να ασχοληθεί μαζί μου. Την αγκαλιά μου και τη στήριξη την έχει... :Smile: 
και εγώ έχω εσάς ευτυχώς..  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member141015

Το πόσος χρόνος χρειάζεται στον καθένα, διαφέρει... Εξαρτάται κι από ποια στάση ζωής έχει το κάθε άτομο. Παρόλα αυτά, όποιες κι αν είναι οι απόψεις ή η προσωπικότητα μας, το πρώτο διάστημα είναι πολύ δύσκολο και αν η απώλεια είναι σημαντική, το συναίσθημα που κυριαρχεί μπορεί να αλλάξει πολλά. Νομίζω πως οι περισσότερες αλλαγές είναι προσωρινές, η όλη εμπειρία όμως πάντα υπάρχει και προσθέτει κάτι στο σύνολο. Για παράδειγμα, από τη δική μου εμπειρία θυμάμαι ότι παρόλο που γενικά δεν φορούσα μαύρα, ούτε τα θεωρώ ένδειξη πένθους, τότε δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να βάλω χρώμα πάνω μου. Μετά από λίγο καιρό αυτό άρχισε να αλλάζει. Για άλλη σοβαρή σχέση, μου πήρε ένα χρόνο μέχρι να νιώσω ότι και το θέλω και μπορώ. Αλλά από τις υπόλοιπες δραστηριότητες δεν σταμάτησα τίποτα, από την πρώτη μέρα συνέχισα δουλειά, αύξησα την επικοινωνία με φίλους, δεν απέρριψα την προοπτική πιο casual ερωτικών σχέσεων, ασχολήθηκα λίγο παραπάνω απ' όσο συνήθως με την καλλιτεχνική έκφραση. Σταδιακά έπαψε να υπάρχει η συναισθηματική φόρτιση κι έμειναν μόνο κάποια 'μαθήματα ζωής'  :Smile:  . 

Για τη φίλη σου πιστεύω αυτό που έγραψα και πριν, ότι είναι πραγματικά πολύ πολύ νωρίς και γι' αυτό θα ήταν καλό να αφήσεις για λίγο καιρό τα πράγματα να κυλήσουν μόνα τους, χωρίς άγχος για το τι θα συμβεί, πώς πρέπει άραγε να φερθείς, πώς θα την κάνεις να βγει από τη θλίψη κλπ. Άσε λίγο τον εαυτό της και τη φυσική πορεία των πραγμάτων να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους για αρχή. Εσύ στο μεταξύ κάνε απλά αυτό που νιώθεις και μπορείς και συνέχισε κανονικά τη δική σου ζωή, συζητώντας μαζί της και τα δικά σου θέματα ή και άλλα, όποτε νιώθεις ότι υπάρχει περιθώριο ή ότι το έχεις κι εσύ μεγάλη ανάγκη.

----------


## Curie

Μάλλον το να αλλάζεις λίγο παραστάσεις βοηθάει..
πήγε με μια ξαδέρφη της η φίλη μου σε ένα χωριό για λίγες μέρες και έχει γυρίσει λίγο αλλαγμένη...
τελικά ίσως και να μην βοηθούσα και πολύ την κατάσταση..χαίρομαι φυσικά που γύρισε έτσι και εύχομαι η κάθε
μέρα που περνά να είναι μια μικρή βελτίωση.. να δούμε από αύριο.. θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ να μην κάνουμε ότι και 
πριν..

marina εγώ τα "χαλάω" λίγο όταν δεν ξέρω τι θέλει ο άλλος..γιατί κάνω και μπαρούφες νομίζοντας οτι θα έχουν αποτέλεσμα..
αν ξέρω τι πραγματικά βοηθάει κάνω το καλύτερο για να πραγματοποιηθεί.. 
ο δικός μου ο φόβος δεν έχει περάσει ακόμη... :Frown:

----------


## nflu

χαιρομαι που το κοριτσι ξαναγυρνα σιγα σιγα στην ζωη... οσο για σενα μη ξανακουσω πως δεν βοηθουσες,ισα ισα που ησουν ο βραχος που εφαγε το πρωτο κυμα και το πιο δυνατο...δεν ειναι καθολου λιγο....
προσπαθησε να μη φοβασαι....χανεις πολυτιμο χρονο σε αρνητικες σκεψεις... το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να μη παραλειπεις να λες σ'αυτους που αγαπας ποσο πολυ τους αγαπας!εστω και καθε μερα.. καποια στιγμη ο χρονος τελειωνει κι ειναι κριμα να μην εχεις πει ολα τα ομορφα πραγματα που θα θελες να πεις........... μονο για αυτο να φοβασαι...

----------


## Curie

> καποια στιγμη ο χρονος τελειωνει κι ειναι κριμα να μην εχεις πει ολα τα ομορφα πραγματα που θα θελες να πεις........... μονο για αυτο να φοβασαι...


Εύχομαι φώτιση σε όλους σήμερα!
nflu, σαφώς και πρέπει να ζούμε την κάθε μέρα μας σαν να είναι η τελευταία και να εκφραζόμαστε στους γύρω ακόμη και για τις
πιο κρυφές μας σκέψεις.. τελικά ο φόβος είναι μια αλυσόδεση ενάντια στη ζωή.. η λογική μόνο βοηθάει σε αυτό. Μάλλον είναι
μια κρίση που σιγά σιγά περνάει και για μένα και για εκείνη.. αλλά σίγουρα μετά από μια απώλεια,το ακούω από παντού, δεν είσαι
ποτέ ξανά ίδιος..

----------


## nflu

ναι... δεν εισαι ο ιδιος... ή παλι μπορει να μενεις ο ιδιος και μεσα σου να γινεται αναδιανομη των προτεραιοτητων....εξαρταται κι απο τις αμυνες σου αν θα γινεις πιο δυνατος ή πιο ευαλωτος..... 
εχω προσπαθησει κι εγω πολλες φορες να δωσω μια εξηγηση.. σκεφτηκα ας πουμε πως οι εμπειριες θανατου στο περιβαλλον μας μας βοηθανε να συμφιλιωθουμε σιγα σιγα με την ιδεα του δικου μας επερχομενου θανατου.... αυτο βεβαια οταν εισαι σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια...χανεις τους παπουδες,μετα τους γονεις ..κι ολο αυτο ερχεται σαν μια φυσικη νομοτελεια....
με τις νεοτερες ηλικιες ομως δεν ξερω ποια λογικη εχει.. δεν ξερω αν εχει καν λογικη.
Οταν καποιος χανει ενα αγαπημενο του προσωπο.. στη αρχη βεβαια δεν μπορεις να συνειδητοποιησεις το απολυτο της απωλειας.. εισαι πιο πολυ τρομαγμενος,εκπληκτος,στεγ νος σαν να εχουν ρουφηξει ολα τα ζωτικα υγρα απο μεσα σου... στο κεντρο ενος τυφωνα που στρυφογυριζει.
μετα.. οταν καπως ολα εχουν ηρεμησει ,θα πιασεις τον εαυτο σου...να εχει ας πουμε μια απορια κι ασυναισθητα να πει.. ας παρω την μαμα να ρωτησω.. αυτη τα θυμαται ολα.. μα η μαμα δεν υπαρχει,και δεν προκειτε να σου απαντησει ποτε ξανα,κι υστερα μπορει να θυμηθεις μια μερα που ηρθε να σε δει κι εσυ της μιλησες αποτομα... και μετα μετανιωσες κι ηθελες να την παρεις αγκαλια και να της πεις ποσο την αγαπας.. αλλα δεν το εκανες ποτε .. και τωρα ειναι πια πολυ αργα..κατι τετοια μικρα και πολλα,ολα μαζι ... σε κανουν να νιωθεις την απωλεια βαθια μεσα σου,πιο ηρεμα και πιο απολυτα.

Οταν χασεις ενα πλασμα που αγαπας ,ισως καταλαβαινεις ποσο γελοιος ησουν καθε φορα που στεναχωρηθηκες πραγματικα για ολα εκεινα τα μικρα ή μεγαλα υλικα πραγματα που εχεις χασει,και εκνευριστηκες και γκρινιαξες.. και χαλασες την καρδια σου.. για πραγματα που μπορουσες να αντικαταστησεις ή που και να μη μπορουσες.. δεν ειχαν καμμια σημασια.....

----------


## julias

> ναι... δεν εισαι ο ιδιος... ή παλι μπορει να μενεις ο ιδιος και μεσα σου να γινεται αναδιανομη των προτεραιοτητων....εξαρταται κι απο τις αμυνες σου αν θα γινεις πιο δυνατος ή πιο ευαλωτος..... 
> εχω προσπαθησει κι εγω πολλες φορες να δωσω μια εξηγηση.. σκεφτηκα ας πουμε πως οι εμπειριες θανατου στο περιβαλλον μας μας βοηθανε να συμφιλιωθουμε σιγα σιγα με την ιδεα του δικου μας επερχομενου θανατου.... αυτο βεβαια οταν εισαι σε μεγαλυτερη ηλικια...χανεις τους παπουδες,μετα τους γονεις ..κι ολο αυτο ερχεται σαν μια φυσικη νομοτελεια....
> με τις νεοτερες ηλικιες ομως δεν ξερω ποια λογικη εχει.. δεν ξερω αν εχει καν λογικη.
> Οταν καποιος χανει ενα αγαπημενο του προσωπο.. στη αρχη βεβαια δεν μπορεις να συνειδητοποιησεις το απολυτο της απωλειας.. εισαι πιο πολυ τρομαγμενος,εκπληκτος,στεγ νος σαν να εχουν ρουφηξει ολα τα ζωτικα υγρα απο μεσα σου... στο κεντρο ενος τυφωνα που στρυφογυριζει.
> μετα.. οταν καπως ολα εχουν ηρεμησει ,θα πιασεις τον εαυτο σου...να εχει ας πουμε μια απορια κι ασυναισθητα να πει.. ας παρω την μαμα να ρωτησω.. αυτη τα θυμαται ολα.. μα η μαμα δεν υπαρχει,και δεν προκειτε να σου απαντησει ποτε ξανα,κι υστερα μπορει να θυμηθεις μια μερα που ηρθε να σε δει κι εσυ της μιλησες αποτομα... και μετα μετανιωσες κι ηθελες να την παρεις αγκαλια και να της πεις ποσο την αγαπας.. αλλα δεν το εκανες ποτε .. και τωρα ειναι πια πολυ αργα..κατι τετοια μικρα και πολλα,ολα μαζι ... σε κανουν να νιωθεις την απωλεια βαθια μεσα σου,πιο ηρεμα και πιο απολυτα.
> 
> Οταν χασεις ενα πλασμα που αγαπας ,ισως καταλαβαινεις ποσο γελοιος ησουν καθε φορα που στεναχωρηθηκες πραγματικα για ολα εκεινα τα μικρα ή μεγαλα υλικα πραγματα που εχεις χασει,και εκνευριστηκες και γκρινιαξες.. και χαλασες την καρδια σου.. για πραγματα που μπορουσες να αντικαταστησεις ή που και να μη μπορουσες.. δεν ειχαν καμμια σημασια.....


Θυμαμαι εκεινη τη μερα που εφυγε ο πατερας μου για να παει στη δουλεια του και δεν γυρισε ξανα, αν και πολυ μικρη, ειχα σαν προαισθημα οτι κατι θα γινει, και τον παρακαλουσα να μην φυγει. Εκεινος εφυγε τελικα γελωντας, και εγω του φωναζα οτι δεν τον αγαπω αφου δεν μου κανει το χατηρι.., με την παιδικη αφελεια των εξι μου χρονων. Περασαν πολλα χρονια τελικα μεχρι να συγχωρεσω αυτο το μικρο κοριτσακι, τον εαυτο μου δηλαδη, γιατι η τελευταια φραση που ακουσε ο μπαμπας μου απο μενα, ηταν οτι δεν τον αγαπω...ενω τον λατρευα..

----------


## nflu

Μην ανησυχεις Julias,ο πατερας σου το ηξερε πολυ καλα πως τον αγαπας... κι αυτο πηρε μαζι του... κι αν οι ψυχες υπαρχουν καπου σαν ενεργεια..σιγουρα στον πυρηνα της δικης του ενεργειας η αγαπη σου θα ειναι το δυνατοτερο φως....

----------


## julias

> Μην ανησυχεις Julias,ο πατερας σου το ηξερε πολυ καλα πως τον αγαπας... κι αυτο πηρε μαζι του... κι αν οι ψυχες υπαρχουν καπου σαν ενεργεια..σιγουρα στον πυρηνα της δικης του ενεργειας η αγαπη σου θα ειναι το δυνατοτερο φως....


Το ξερω οτι το ηξερε οτι τον αγαπω, απλα καμιά φορα το 'σ'αγαπω' που ποναει ειναι αυτο που δεν προλαβες να πεις..

----------


## Curie

*nflu και julias*, θα μου επιτρέψετε να απευθυνθώ και στις δυο σας μαζί...
έχετε βιώσει και οι δύο σημαντικές απώλειες σε καμμία περίπτωση συγκρίσιμες... 
ο πόνος είναι ακόμη ορατός και μέσα από τον λόγο σας και ότι σαφώς κάποια πράγματα δεν ξεπερνιούνται απλά καταλαγιάζουν κατά καιρούς...
είστε ζωντανά παραδείγματα για το ότι η ζωή συνεχίζεται και έχει πολλές χαρές ακόμη να ζήσετε.. το πιστεύω!
και μόνο το απόθεμα ψυχής για να στηρίξετε κάποιον τρίτο-άγνωστο μεταξύ αγνώστων έχει να μας διδάξει πολλά...
παράδειγμα άξιο σεβασμού και θαυμασμού..
τον δικό σας πόνο μπορεί κανένας να μην ξέρει πως να σας τον απαλύνει ουσιαστικά, όμως ξέρετε να χαρίζετε χαρά σε άλλους γιατί έχετε εκτιμήσει
τις χαρές της ζωής.. έχετε αντιληφθεί, δυστυχώς μέσα από πόνο βέβαια, τι έχει σημασία και τι όχι.. έχετε εντοπίσει τη σημασία και το σεβασμό προς την ανθρώπινη
ζωή, ψυχή, και του κάθε λεπτό της ημέρας.. ευχαριστώ που τα μοιράζεστε μαζί μας, τα λόγια σας έχουν αξία.. μη σταματήσετε να είστε μέρος για αυτό που λέμε
"το καλό" στον κόσμο αυτό! Συμπορευτές στη ζωή, άνθρωποι ενωμένοι, γιατί εκεί η χαρά πολλαπλασιάζεται και η θλίψη διαιρείται..
η σκέψη μου μαζί σας... :Smile:

----------


## julias

> *nflu και julias*, θα μου επιτρέψετε να απευθυνθώ και στις δυο σας μαζί...
> έχετε βιώσει και οι δύο σημαντικές απώλειες σε καμμία περίπτωση συγκρίσιμες... 
> ο πόνος είναι ακόμη ορατός και μέσα από τον λόγο σας και ότι σαφώς κάποια πράγματα δεν ξεπερνιούνται απλά καταλαγιάζουν κατά καιρούς...
> είστε ζωντανά παραδείγματα για το ότι η ζωή συνεχίζεται και έχει πολλές χαρές ακόμη να ζήσετε.. το πιστεύω!
> και μόνο το απόθεμα ψυχής για να στηρίξετε κάποιον τρίτο-άγνωστο μεταξύ αγνώστων έχει να μας διδάξει πολλά...
> παράδειγμα άξιο σεβασμού και θαυμασμού..
> τον δικό σας πόνο μπορεί κανένας να μην ξέρει πως να σας τον απαλύνει ουσιαστικά, όμως ξέρετε να χαρίζετε χαρά σε άλλους γιατί έχετε εκτιμήσει
> τις χαρές της ζωής.. έχετε αντιληφθεί, δυστυχώς μέσα από πόνο βέβαια, τι έχει σημασία και τι όχι.. έχετε εντοπίσει τη σημασία και το σεβασμό προς την ανθρώπινη
> ζωή, ψυχή, και του κάθε λεπτό της ημέρας.. ευχαριστώ που τα μοιράζεστε μαζί μας, τα λόγια σας έχουν αξία.. μη σταματήσετε να είστε μέρος για αυτό που λέμε
> ...


 Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια, ειναι δυσκολο να δεχτεις οτι εχεις χασει τον ανθρωπο που αγαπας, ειτε με θανατο ειτε με χωρισμο, νιωθεις σαν να ξεριζωνεται κατι απο μεσα σου, αλλα ναι..η ζωη ειναι ομορφη και οφειλεις στον εαυτο σου και σε αυτον που εφυγε..να προχωρησεις..

----------

